# Wheel builders in the San Francisco Bay Area



## jdsc (Oct 2, 2009)

Any recommendations re: wheel builders in the San Francisco Bay Area. I'm on the peninsula, so that would be my preference, but am open to suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

Neil in Oakland.

http://www.cyclemonkey.com/


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Passion Trail Bikes in Belmont

More of a mountain shop, but they definitely work on road bikes. Very happy with the wheels I have had them build, though I am a bit biased...

Well reviewed over at MTBR - http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/cat/united-states/california/california-bayarea/PLS_6221_912crx.aspx


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

Sloughs in San Jose!!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Does anyone know of a shop that has 36 spoke touring wheels built up in stock?


----------

